# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Blood work - 1200 test level!?

## bwatcher949

I'm on my 4th week of 30mg dbol , 300mg deca , 500mg test.

Results:
Testosterone free and total: 1277ng/dl
Free test %: 3.41
Free test: 435.8

Liver
Ast: 59 u/l
Alt: 48

Kidney
Urea nitrogen: 28mg/dl
Creatinine: 1.31 mg/dl

Cholesterol total: 219mg
HDL: 18mg - too low? Add cardio?
Triglycerides: 78mg
LDL: 185mg

Let me know how bad. I know cholesterol is high, liver is high and kidney is high.

Should I stop the dbol? I planned 5 weeks at 30mg.

Any other suggestions??

----------


## bwatcher949

also, i had this test 2 weeks into my cycle.

i had a test 6 months ago when I was clean, and my cholesterol was perfect as well as liver. I never had my testosterone levels checked before.

----------


## Necrosaro

Give us a full update on all your cycles,cycle time with pct, cardio you do, foods you eat everything so we have a better gadge to see where the problem is.

----------


## Get BIG!

> I'm on my 4th week of 30mg dbol , 300mg deca , 500mg test.
> 
> Results:
> Testosterone free and total: 1277ng/dl
> Free test %: 3.41
> Free test: 435.8
> 
> Liver
> Ast: 59 u/l
> ...


question.. where did you get this test done at.. & how much it cost?

----------


## bwatcher949

The test was done by my dr. My insurance covered all of it. I have another scheduled in 6 weeks.

Also to the other guys,
This is my 2nd cycle. First cycle was 500mg test e for 5 weeks then did 11 days of nolva clmoid at 100/40 then another 11 days at 50/20.

My diet is solid:
Breakfast
5 egg whites, 2 eggs, 1 cup red peppers, 1 cup mushrooms, 1 tbsp oliveoil, 1/2 cup onion, 1 cup dry oats, 1/3 cup blueberries, 3 slices turkey bacon

Post workout
1 cup dry oats, protein synthesis shake with 1 cup skim milk

Post post workout (30 min later)
1 1/2 cup dry wheat pasta, 8oz chicken breast, 1 tbsp olive oil, 1 cup broccoli, 1 cup mushrooms, 1tbsp minced garlic, 2 tsp parm cheese

Meal 4
2 lean 96% burgers, 1 slice ff cheese, 8oz sweet potato, 1 cup fixed veggies 

Meal 5
6oz tilapia filets, 1 cup veggies

Meal 6 
Protein synthesis shake with 1 cup skim milk, 2 tbsp natty peanut butter

Meal 7
1 cup cottage cheese, 1/4 cup blueberries


My cardio I've been lacking because I didn't want to sacrifice calories. I been doing 10 minutes each day that I'd workout.

My training is 2 on 1 off.

My blood test 6 months ago when I was clean was perfect in all areas. 

My questions are: should I increase cardio? Why is my total testosterone low? My free test looks good?

Today is week 4. I dropped dbol and creatine yesterday. I think this will help fix liver levels and kidney levels which should then clear up my cholesterol a bit.

I'm planning 12 weeks of test. 10 of deca .

Going to use hcg 500iu e3d after last shot for 2-3 weeks. Also clomid and adex.

Suggestions?

----------


## bwatcher949

Also, this blood test wad taken 16 days into the cycle. I know test and deca are long esters but don't they peak within a few hours? I'm concerned about my total test lvl. Isn't free test most important?

----------


## bwatcher949

Any thoughts?

----------


## warchild

i would think your levels should be higher than 1277

----------


## bwatcher949

Well I think the gear is legit... I'm up 15 lbs in 4 weeks. 

My free test is high. The range is 1.0 - 2.0 and I'm way above that.

Also, why would my cholesterol be high and hdl be low if it wasn't legit. I'm just trying to make sense of this test.

----------


## warchild

> Well I think the gear is legit... I'm up 15 lbs in 4 weeks. 
> 
> My free test is high. The range is 1.0 - 2.0 and I'm way above that.
> 
> Also, why would my cholesterol be high and hdl be low if it wasn't legit. I'm just trying to make sense of this test.


it could be underdosed guys on 100-200mgs aweek of test can get around 1000

----------


## bwatcher949

The deca is made by "ax". 
The test is made by syn. 

I ran this same brand test for 5 weeks and here was my progress pic: http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-...010_4386_n.jpg

My buddy said he never had a problem with their stuff.

Now after my 5 weeker, I waited 2 weeks then ran nolva/clomid 100/40 then 50/20.

I then took 2 weeks off. I'm wondering if my test level showed low in the blood test because it was still recovering from the short cycle.

Should I get another testosterone test done?

----------


## bwatcher949

Should I get my tesr levels checked again n see where they are at?

----------


## Lifeguard102

> i would think your levels should be higher than 1277


He scored 1200 from 500 test, 300 deca , + 30 dbol .
Considering he's about 6xs normal I'd say he's just right.

Life

----------


## stevey_6t9

ok my guess it your gear is underdosed... ill show you why

av person produces 50mg of test per wk which av relates to 350-1200 ng/dl

500mg of test e is approx 350mg of pure test.

so your bod has 7 times more test now then you would naturall so you should be anywhere between 2000-5000ng/dl

----------


## bwatcher949

If it's underdosed why would my free test be so high?

I thought that you only need your free test to be 400 in order to see massive gains.

I think I'm gonna get another test done just to recheck levels.

I used this same brand testosterone my first cycle and did well?

----------


## bwatcher949

Also, just the past 2 weeks my libido is through the effin roof. Not sure if that means anything.

I only waited 2 weeks after pct to start this cycle. Could it be possible my test levels were still tanked from the first cycle when I had the blood test?

----------


## bwatcher949

Thoughts?

----------


## bwatcher949

Bump

----------


## ironaddict69

My test never could get above 2000 to be honest dude. Never had it checked while being on more than 500 mg though, but my free test was always literally "too high to be evaluated"

----------


## bwatcher949

I think I may get it rechecked.

I'm off the dbol for a week and still added 15lb to my bench on last set and 10lbs on many other lifts.

Getting some acne too, not horrible tho.

Just wondering if I'm going to get what I expected from this cycle.

----------


## Twist

Im on 150mgs per week of test and by blood level is 1207. I am hrt, my doc is upset at me... but you are low my friend. underdosed test maybe.

----------


## bwatcher949

I always thought syntrop products were legit?

I did a short teste cycle of syntrop and gained 20lbs.

Hmm

----------


## HazyA

> Im on 150mgs per week of test and by blood level is 1207. I am hrt, my doc is upset at me... but you are low my friend. underdosed test maybe.


I am also on hrt, but my lady doc has no clue about proper dosage. Right now she just has me taking one injection of 1ml test-cyp 200mg per month. What is your dosages and injection times look like to get 150mg/wk, test propionate maybe? Thanks for reply

----------


## ottomaddox

What are your stats?
age
weight
height
body fat%

----------


## critical

wait, you said this is your 4th week, but you tested 16 days into your cycle. which is it? 1200 16 days in sounds good.

----------


## bwatcher949

I had the test on day 16 but posted this thread on my 4th week.

I'm now on week 5.5 or 6 now.

----------


## bwatcher949

Stats:
25 years old
218lbs
16% fat or maybe 15 now.
5'11"

----------


## bwatcher949

This is my progress of my first cycle that was not too long ago.

Picture:
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-...010_4386_n.jpg

I'll post a pic of me tomorrow so you can judge it.

----------


## bwatcher949

Btw - I used the same brand test. 500mg for 5 weeks.

----------


## bwatcher949

Bump

----------


## critical

dude, test e takes 4 weeks to kick in. you got tested 16 days in. what do you want know? your test is legit.

----------


## bwatcher949

I just heard people saying it peaks after a few hours.

I'm about 1/2 way through. We'll see what I end at.

----------


## Mr. Giggles

> dude, test e takes 4 weeks to kick in. you got tested 16 days in. what do you want know? your test is legit.


Are you saying that by him injecting an exogenous substance that is 10x more than he natty produces per week that his levels shouldn't be high because the gear hasn't "kicked in" ?

----------


## PC650

yes at day 16 and your levels are at 1277. thats looking great, and using a long ester when long esters take 4-5 weeks to spike. it doesnt sound underdosed at all. what were your test levels at while u were natural?

----------


## critical

> Are you saying that by him injecting an exogenous substance that is 10x more than he natty produces per week that his levels shouldn't be high because the gear hasn't "kicked in" ?


no, i'm saying stop tripping because they will get a lot higher. and that his gear is legit.

this thread is seriously a mess.

----------


## Mr. Giggles

> no, i'm saying stop tripping because they will get a lot higher. and that his gear is legit.
> 
> this thread is seriously a mess.


Ahh kk.. sorry, i thought you meant something different.. thats why i asked =P

----------

